# FS: 180G TruVu acrylic aquarium



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

1/2 acrylic aquarium, stand, blue background,
fx5, lights, air pumps, heaters, and extras
$1500 txt mike 6043283103


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

What are the dimensions? and how is the tank for scratches?


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

6'x2'x2' few scratch's dry but when full all disappear


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump for this show quality aquarium


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump black pine stand from king ed's


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump new price $1400


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump beautiful high quality aquarium


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump new price $1300 final drop


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------

